# Surprise Pregnancy And...



## Bea2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

Help! My husband loves his 2005 Chevy truck! He has never lived without a truck and now...surprise!....we are expecting another baby...5 seats in the truck and....6 of us! I think he has somewhat gotten over the shock of a new baby (he's thrilled)....and maybe not having a truck for a few years. We are looking into something that will haul at least 6-8 people. We have a 31 RQS and are open to suggestions. Yukon, Suburban, any others? Thanks for your help. Bea


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Can't help with the truck much, But a BIG congrats on the new arrival!









Jeff


----------



## aviator (Feb 27, 2006)

Lucky husband


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats on your new little one to be









Good thing you have a nice large Outback!


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

Congrats on the new one coming!!!!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Bea2006 said:


> Help! My husband loves his 2005 Chevy truck! He has never lived without a truck and now...surprise!....we are expecting another baby...5 seats in the truck and....6 of us! I think he has somewhat gotten over the shock of a new baby (he's thrilled)....and maybe not having a truck for a few years. We are looking into something that will haul at least 6-8 people. We have a 31 RQS and are open to suggestions. Yukon, Suburban, any others? Thanks for your help. Bea


Bea,

CONGRATS on the new baby.....
Totaly Awesome!!!!!

Now on to your question. We have four kids and have used our Titan with a bench front seat for a few long trips. However facing growing children (and shrinking patience







) we opted to get a 2005 Yukon XL 2500 so everyone has more space. Now I can't live without a truck either so we traded in teh DW's minivan for the Yukon. Now everyone is happy especially the oil companies.
To haul the 31 you will need the 2500 or another people hauler would be an E-350 van with the V-10 engine. Either Yukon or Burb as long as it is 2500, you will also need the 8.1L engine which means buying used as they are not offering that option any longer. Hope that helps and again congrats on the new addition.

Jared


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Bea2006 said:


> Help! My husband loves his 2005 Chevy truck! He has never lived without a truck and now...surprise!....we are expecting another baby...5 seats in the truck and....6 of us! I think he has somewhat gotten over the shock of a new baby (he's thrilled)....and maybe not having a truck for a few years. We are looking into something that will haul at least 6-8 people. We have a 31 RQS and are open to suggestions. Yukon, Suburban, any others? Thanks for your help. Bea


Congrats on the new addition to the family. As for the truck go get a mega cab 6 people can ride very comfortable in there.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Bea on the future addition to the family
As far as TV how about 3/4 ton Suburban

Don


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats on buying a Suburban/Excursion!

Carey


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats on the new baby. The Excursion is a 3/4 ton and comes with a more efficient diesel than a the GM options.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Sounds like you are going to be needing a Suburban to me. The Yukon might not have all the room that you will need for non camping trips and since this is going to be a big investment, you might as well get what will last you for the next 6-8 years. You will definetly need a 3/4 ton as previously suggested. If they make it in a one ton, you might consider that. Send a PM to Fire44 since he has been a Chevy salesman for 19 years. He owns a 5th wheel, so his Outback is big too. He will guide you towards the right decision and who knows, maybe he can help you get a great deal on a new truck. He is in Deleware.

Congratulations on the new addition and welcome to the club. I have 4 children as well and yes, #4 was a big surprise for us. When all the rude people in the stores see that you have 3 and one on the way they will inevitably say, "Wow, don't you know what causes that?" Just, smile and say, "Yeah, but we like it". That'll shut them up. I never had the nerve to say it, but I wish that I had. Be thrilled with this new blessing in spite of what people will say. It's your life!

Darlene


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I think a 2500 Suburban/Yukon XL would work. Or a Express 3500 Passenger van or a E350 Passenger van...if you go the van route and want to get the extended model stick with the GM...they extend the wheelbase where Ford just adds on to the back of the van.

Congrats on the suprise pregnancy ( I read somewhere that they know what cause that now)!!!

Gary


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

Bea2006 said:


> Help! My husband loves his 2005 Chevy truck! He has never lived without a truck and now...surprise!....we are expecting another baby...5 seats in the truck and....6 of us! I think he has somewhat gotten over the shock of a new baby (he's thrilled)....and maybe not having a truck for a few years. We are looking into something that will haul at least 6-8 people. We have a 31 RQS and are open to suggestions. Yukon, Suburban, any others? Thanks for your help. Bea


Yep, get a quad cab with bech seats. That way he can have a truck a still seat the lil ones.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow! New baby and a new truck









3/4 ton Suburban is what you need - it's what I would have if our Outback was that long (and I had a spare $40k







)

Good luck!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations another baby how exciting








We just bought a Yukon XL 3/4 ton, haven't towed with it yet. But I really like it. It is very big & roomy.

Good Luck with your pregnancy & your descision.
Tami


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Scared me there for a minute - Then I read that you have a 31 RQS, so you have enough bunks.....the trailer is safe









I am sorry for your husbands truck....but a big Excursion diesel with cattle guard and wench on the front has my husband feeling like a man again - might work for yours too....









We went to an Excursion with #3 - have a rule in our family that no child can sit close enough to another child to touch







It makes life easier (and quieter) in the car....

Congrats on that baby - nothing cuter....


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> Congratulations on the new addition and welcome to the club. I have 4 children as well and yes, #4 was a big surprise for us. When all the rude people in the stores see that you have 3 and one on the way they will inevitably say, "Wow, don't you know what causes that?" Just, smile and say, "Yeah, but we like it". That'll shut them up. I never had the nerve to say it, but I wish that I had. Be thrilled with this new blessing in spite of what people will say. It's your life!
> 
> Darlene


Like Darlene said, Congratulations on the new addition!! Hope things go well!! I didn't have 4 kids, but I have two sons, 10 years apart, and the last was born when I was almost 38. People have accused me of being his grandma.......how embarassing......I've got salt/pepper hair with grey starting when I was 27!








If you really want a truck, you might look to see if the Dodge Megacab would work for you, the way the front seat is designed gives enough room for 3 in front and 3 in back, BUT, I think like the others, you'd be much more comfortable and have the storage room, etc., in a 3/4 ton Suburban or Excursion. My cousin's husband drives an Excursion and loves his, and I've had a Burb before.......rode like a dream.








Good luck!
Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Congrats on buying a Suburban/Excursion!
> 
> Carey


Hmmm, do you think Carey really read this post before replying?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Congradulations on the new addition to the family, look like a new large SUV is in your future. Your DH will miss the truck, I have always had a truck until I got a Job in Sacramento and had a 50 mile each way commute so bought a car that got good gas mileage. Well now I work in my local town and hate the car and miss the truck. You don't relize how much you miss a truck until you don't have one. I think a truck is a must for a home owner soo as soon as the DW's Tahoe is paid off I will be getting a truck again. If I had it to do over again I would not buy a car and just pay for the gas and have a rig I like.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Congrats on the new addition to your family. I don't have any TV suggestions, just wanted to chime and say congrats though!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Unfortunately, I think you are going to have to get something other than a truck. I don't care how big the truck is, you're not going to have room for 6 people, including car seats and "stuff" to fit. You're going to have to go with the Burb or Yukon XL. If you consider used, the Ford Excursion or a large van. Make sure you get the one with the big engines and plenty of towing power.

Oh, and congrats on the new baby! You guys need to go camping more often.









Mark


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello

Stick with the Quad Cab truck if DH loves trucks. We have 4 children also and the quad cab does great for us. Car seats and all. It also hauls, as needed, the ATV, extra fuel, generator, extra gear, and big-ole dog. We camp 40 to 50 nights a year all over Colorado, Utah and New Mexico and just love the truck as our TV. When not towing the other 300 days the truck comes in very handy as a homeowner + I just love driving it. The truck came with a front center console. We bought a new matching center seat off ebay to replace it no problem. Our current expansion issue is we live in a 2 bedroom house. We have a true bunk house at home and when camping. Lots-o-fun!

















Take care of yourself, 4 is lots of fun!
Tony


----------



## Fighting Irish (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrats on the new little one, my wife is pregnant with #2...As far as the vehicle, I echo everyone else...an Excursion or Suburban HD is the way to go, it looks like you will need that third row seat!!! Good luck on your search....


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

Congratulations on #4. We have 4 kids as well and I would have 4 more, but can't. We also have the 31 RQS and tow with a diesel Excursion. Love it!


----------



## gnlcquad (Jan 8, 2007)

Chalk up one more 4 kids + Dodge quad cab combo here - works well for us. We wanted to keep a pickup truck in our vehicle configuration for around-home hauling (other vehicle is a Durango). When we camp, we like to have an easy-access spot for all the bulky stuff like the kazillion bikes, scooters, skateboards, lawn chairs, firewood, rafts, ice chests, garbage bags, the occasional atv, etc. This is especially handy when packing down at the end of a trip, since we live in often-rainy/muddy Oregon. The Dodge cab is quite roomy front and back, even with some carseats. (I'm sure there are other brands with big cabs as well). We just have the kids each pack a backpack of their favorite travel toys, Mom packs the snack/drink bag up front, and everything else goes in the trailer. Now the trailer, that's another story, which brings us newbies to this site.







You see we are...

Gary & Leah & the 4-pack (most recent born Nov 1)
05 Dodge Ram 2500 diesel quad 
1988 (no typo) Coleman Plantation pop-up for 9 years (no typo again)







, currently shopping for a well-priced used 21 or 23' Outback preferably in the NW states.

Just picture that big 'ol shiny new truck towing a crusty 'ol pop-up! The Coleman was a luxury yacht back in its day, so it has a bathroom with an actual tub/shower, plus a newer tent and upholstery, which is how we survived this long. Poor thing has earned its retirement, though, and we're tired right along with it! : )


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats! We had the same issue. We upgraded to a fullsize van. We have way more room than we did with the Burb.
A $800 landscape trailer settled my pickup truck remorse.
I found fullsize vans are not "trendy" but they sure have alot more features than a large SUV.
The best part is vans are 10 to 15K cheaper.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the new baby to be.

As for TV, I cannot even guess, we are a family of 3 plus 2 four leggeds.

Course the truck is full since we have the four leggeds in carseats.


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

I can't help on the TV issue, but I wanted to say Congrats!!! We have 4 bunks in our 28rsds, and pull with a Lincoln Navigator that holds 6 so we still have room to grow if we like. Our Navigator wouldn't pull yours though.

Dana


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on #4. The Outbacker family grows by one









I would recommend the Yukon XL, Burb or a Denali XL. Stick with the extended version for the extra room.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Seems like a Suburban 3/4 ton with an 8.0 engine is also in your future. Great rig!

Congrats on the pregnancy...


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I didn't see what your husband has for a truck now. Given the trailer you are towing and the fact that there are already 5 in the family, I will assume it is a 3/4 extended or crew cab with bucket seats. If so the least painful (pocketbook wise) solution might be to change the front seat to a bench seat. They are available used.
I drove full sized GM vans for 18 years and loved the versatility of 8 pass seating and still room for gear. Lots of it. Including carrying the snow skis inside. Once the kids were gone it was P/U time again.
Congrats and happy shopping.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Get a 2500 suburban---you should be good for a few years!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

After 3 pages of input....which TV are you leaning towards?


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

We tow with a 2500 'burb. With 5 kids, we know what it means to need room!! Yes, you could get a truck with two bench seats, but what the burb offers is three seat rows, so junior isn't sitting between the two of you. I have never felt it was a very safe place to be, anyhow, with airbag setup, etc. So, the third seat also spreads out the kids a little, important as they grow(I keep telling them to stop growing, but they don't listen!). Tahoes/Yukons are too small for your tt, and the burb/Yukon XL offers CAPACIOUS room for all those baby things. Go with the 8.1 liter, it tows like a dream! 4.1 gears would be nice if you can find it, and as someone said earlier, you have to buy used since they dropped for 2007. For a good used one you will pay in the $20,000 to mid $30,000 depending on the year. They are in demand so prices at dealers are not very negotiable, as we found. Just be patient! I also know the pain of giving up my pickup, but the 8.1 liter 'burb does take care of those testosterone issues very nicely. And it was easy to justify the purchase with my DW







since we _needed_ it to tow. Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

You can get rid of the center counsel in the front seat & get the center seat. the seat came both ways. If you go on ebay there are people that want the counsel & you can buy the seat you need with out having to buy a new truck.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

ftroop said:


> ...you have to buy used since they dropped for 2007.


The 3/4 ton 'burb is alive and well:
http://www.chevrolet.com/suburban/


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Scrib said:


> ...you have to buy used since they dropped for 2007.


The 3/4 ton 'burb is alive and well:
http://www.chevrolet.com/suburban/
[/quote]

3/4 ton 'Burb yes, but not with the 8.1 engine that was available on previous models - the 2007 only offers the 6.0 engine. That translates to a lower tow rating for the 2007s.









Per Trailer Life Tow Ratings
2006 Suburban 2500, 2WD, 8.1, 3.73 - tow rating 10,600 lbs.
4.10 - tow rating 12,000 lbs.
2006 Suburban 2500, 4WD, 8.1, 3.73 - tow rating 10,300 lbs.
4.10 - tow rating 12,000 lbs.

Per Chevrolet website info
2007 Suburban 2500, 2WD, 6.0, 3.73 - tow rating 7,700 lbs.
4.10 - tow rating 9,700 lbs.
2007 Suburban 2500, 4WD, 6.0, 3.73 - tow rating 7,400 lbs.
4.10 - tow rating 9,400 lbs.

Granted, comparing the 6.0 straight up with the 8.1 is somewhat comparing apples and oranges (FWIW, the tow ratings of the 2006 6.0 and 2007 6.0 are pretty similar to each other) but my point is that the maximum possible towing capacity for the 2007s is quite a bit lower than the 2006s (2,500-3,000 lbs. lower), and that may be important for a large family that would probably have a larger trailer.

My .03


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

*Congratulations!!! *

See my signature below for our strong recommendation. Look for the non-extended version; we love ours. Just returned from a 5,500 mile trip and it was nice to have the room to spread out.


----------

